

Microservices: The next big trend after cloud computing - aspidistra23
http://www.businessinsider.com/what-are-microservices-2015-6

======
vezzy-fnord
_trendy new tech called 'microservices'_

 _new-age design philosophy "microservices,"_

 _It 's not a new idea._

 _The idea of microservices has been around for a while: In 2011 ..._

 _Write the code once, run it anywhere, Docker promises._

 _Storm Ventures ' Floyd says that he doesn't have any investments in a
microservices company, "but I wish I did."_

\-----------

Well, this is the state of popular technical writing. Apparently the idea of
breaking down complex applications into discrete modules with interface
encapsulation and messaging boundaries wasn't discovered until 2011. Also
something about Docker being magic microservice sauce that does WORA.

Software is eating the world.

